# German food/groceries



## mariala (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I miss my food... so I am looking for a place to buy German food/groceries like Pretzeln, sausages, German sourdough bread, condiments (like sweet mustard), etc. Does anybody know a store in Dubai specialising in German products or maybe a German bakery or butcher? If not, maybe a German restaurant where they are willing to sell me some products in small quantities for home use?

Thank you for your answers!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

My boyfriend is German and I gather from his rants that there isn't a lot of stuff available. There isn't one shop that specializes in German food/ingredients, but you can find some items across a few shops. Geant has a decent selection of breads. The pork sections at the different supermarkets have Austrian sausages sometimes . Organic Foods also has some German products, we've found mustard, a few cheeses etc. However he can't find any of his favorite foods here (curry ketchup, sausages, etc.) so either stocks up when he goes home, or asks friends to bring some. As for restaurants, there's Der Keller and Hofbraeuhaus, maybe ask them where they get their ingredients from?


----------



## MichaelMM (Aug 16, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> so either stocks up when he goes home, or asks friends to bring some


Is it allowed to bring foodstuff in, especially pork products?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Michael-M said:


> Is it allowed to bring foodstuff in, especially pork products?


I've brought Mexican pork sausage (chorizo) in my checked baggage without issues, and he often smuggles sausages and bacon. As long as is vacuum sealed and in its original package (and you bring it in your checked baggage) it should be ok.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Choithrams in the Greens seems to have a small selection of German(?) sausages and speck and I've seen a few Germanic meats in the pork room at Spinneys. Sauerkraut is found in many markets.

You may want to look at the food hall at Galeries Lafayette in the Dubai Mall. It's very good and while French oriented carries a range of Alsatian cheeses as well as both French and German and Italian pork products in its pork room. I really like the food hall and it's surprising it's not more talked about given the quality of its offerings.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

As TH said the pork rooms at Spinneys (and Waitrose) stock a few German things. Mainly cold meats and sausages.


----------



## Frenjon (Jul 30, 2013)

I would go hunting in the Pork Rooms at Spinneys as well to see what's available 

-Jonas


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd second Choitrams in the Greens. They only have a small, but decent selection of German wholegrain breads, also Laugenpretzels and packed Pumpernickel (used to be by the baby foods aisle). They also carry German sausages, Salami, ham and such in the pork section. And more...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes you can bring food in, when hubby went back to Germany he brought everything he could with him! Maybe try Jones the Grocer as well, they have lots of different foods available.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It's actually illegal to bring meat products into mist countries but it rarely gets caught if you put it in your checked baggage as this is only randomly scanned by security at DXB. As all the hand baggage goes through a scanner prior to you reaching the carousels it will more than likely be caught and incinerated.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> It's actually illegal to bring meat products into mist countries but it rarely gets caught if you put it in your checked baggage as this is only randomly scanned by security at DXB. As all the hand baggage goes through a scanner prior to you reaching the carousels it will more than likely be caught and incinerated.


I've never heard that to be honest. I know people bring whole hams etc for Christmas time - none have ever had any issues.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I know for two reasons, I've worked at airports for 23 years and I've also got caught with cooked meat coming through Terminal 3. 
It was a bit of a PITA as the security hold you at the check point and then one of their little golf karts comes down with blue flashing light et al. 
I got taken to the police office and asked to give a written statement as to why I had meat products in my luggage and then sign another form to acknowledge that they would be incinerating the product. 

Not what you wanna do at 3am!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

mariala said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I miss my food... so I am looking for a place to buy German food/groceries like Pretzeln, sausages, German sourdough bread, condiments (like sweet mustard), etc. Does anybody know a store in Dubai specialising in German products or maybe a German bakery or butcher? If not, maybe a German restaurant where they are willing to sell me some products in small quantities for home use?
> 
> Thank you for your answers!


Waitrose has some German food as does Organic Cafe


----------



## mariala (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I made some calls and went to a lot of stores and wanted to share what I found out:
- Waitrose in Dubai Mall has an excellent pork selection: different kinds of Bratwurst, Weisswurst, Leberkaese, Extrawurst, Wienerwuerstchen, etc. They also have Preiselbeersosse (Cranberry Sauce/Jelly) which you eat with Schnitzel.
- Organic Food and Cafe on Sheik Sayed Road has pork knuckles and some sausages
- Carrefour has condiments like the sweet mustard you eat with Weisswurst.
- There is a bakery called "Latitude Creations" in Jumeirah Beach Hotel who have some German baked goods like Brezel. 

Hope this helps everyone else whos looking for German food!


----------

